# The Emerging T.U.L.I.P. from Steve Camp



## BobVigneault (Jan 31, 2008)

Here's a clever article on the emergent church movement from the ever clear thinking musician and blogger Steve Camp.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks - so I just heard about this emerging/emergent Church thing in another thread a few days ago. Now, after reading this, it reminded me of a blog post I read a few months ago. I don't remember the author or the blog at the present, but he was making an argument that saying "God D___nit" wasn't and couldn't be taking the Lord's name in vain, because, after all - "God" is an English word and is not His name as revealed in the Scriptures. I was appalled by numerous things on this "Christian" blogged and haven't been back, but is this the kind of stuff we can expect from this canker rising?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm sure he's referring to Mark Driscoll's reputation for using vulgarity. I first read of it in Tim Challie's review of Driscoll's book. The review can be found here.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jan 31, 2008)

Granting (not excusing) the fact that Driscoll uses vulgarity, I do not believe he would excuse taking God's name in vain in that manner. I may be wrong about that. I have listened to some of his teaching on Galatians and found a lot of it to be good stuff, but the worldliness that he throws into his sermons simply doesn't make sense to me.


----------

